# stir or slow pour.



## snegger (Dec 15, 2010)

just got my cone today,guess it's down to trail and error but as there are so many variables with coffe is there a correct method for adding water,I've seen some pour and stir a little water at a time and others don't stir and others again pour all the water in one go?


----------



## jimbow (Oct 13, 2011)

To be honest the pouring technique will often depend upon the type of cone one is using. For example a Hario V60 is conical shaped, has a very big hole at the bottom, thin filter paper and ridges on the wall of the cone to allow the liquid to exit the filter from the sides as well as the bottom. These characteristics lead many people to adopt a very slow pour, usually not allowing the slurry to rise above the level of the grounds within the filter and not pouring right to the edge of the coffee bed. In contrast the Kalita Wave has 3 very small holes on the bottom, thicker filters with flat bottoms and fairly vertical sides. These characteristics lead many to pour more quickly creating a column of water above the bed of ground coffee.

Which type of filter cone are you using?


----------



## snegger (Dec 15, 2010)

this one http://www.hasbean.co.uk/products/Ceramic-Filter-Cone.html it has the ridges you speak off and two small holes at the bottom,sounds similar to the V60,I use unbleached filter papers.


----------



## jimbow (Oct 13, 2011)

Ah okay, that one looks a bit like a Bonmac pro brewer - which is wedge shaped but should behave somewhat similar to the V60. Here is a comparison of some cones and suggested brew methods for each:

http://drinks.seriouseats.com/2011/11/best-ceramic-coffee-dripper-pourover-hario-bonmac-bee-house-kalita-reviews.html


----------

